# April full moon on the Florida Middle Grounds



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*April full moon on the Florida Middle Grounds*_
The April, 2021, full moon is Monday 11:33 P.M.

We will be fishing a couple of days before the full of the moon. It just does not get any better than that.

Friday 10:00 A.M The Florida Fisherman ll is ready for a 44 hour assault on the Florida Middle Grounds and so are we. Tammy has loaded enough food and drinks to supply a small army. Join us on the deck of the Florida for a thrill you will never forget.



Looks like Will needs more lessons from his daughter, Madison:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

It's been a long fish-catching night and day:






We will be fishing a couple of days before the full of the moon. It just does not get any better than that.



Catch the Gag Grouper preview video:


----------

